# Post pics of your Oscars!!



## scarhbar

I know I am kind of stealing this from the JD forum, but it got lots of replies, and pics.

I would LOVE to see some other Oscars, and their homes!

Thank you


----------



## cichlid_kid96

here is a pic of my 10-12 inch lutino oscar.


----------



## simo1973

my 5 inch red oscar, not a great pic,


----------



## Riceburner

how about...

















normally...


----------



## HawkinsStu

Cool oscar's guys!

So first up with have Tom who is know between 8-9 inches:




























Then we have Jerry who is between 7-8 inches:










Need to get some more photos of Jerry but doesnt like the camera.


----------



## scarhbar

Riceburner, what type of strain is that Oscar?? [/img]


----------



## scarhbar

Here is my old first Oscar.


----------



## scarhbar

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... carita.jpg


----------



## scarhbar

She had some really bad hole in the head when I first got her. She was 10 inches when I got her, and when she hit about 11, she hit the tank lid, and broke her back. However, I am pretty sure it was a girl. Let me know your opinion


----------



## Dane559

very nice...

Rice, is that just an average albino? she is absolutly BEAUTIFUL..

heres mine.. 
there's a little fin nip from my red eared sliders, but they've learned to keep their distance from them, so their all good now


----------



## Dane559

scarhbar said:


> She had some really bad hole in the head when I first got her. She was 10 inches when I got her, and when she hit about 11, she hit the tank lid, and broke her back. However, I am pretty sure it was a girl. Let me know your opinion


wow, shes a champ for still being around! lol


----------



## scarhbar

Not any more :/ she died when she broke her back


----------



## haywood

My big guy

































My little guy


----------



## Dane559

scarhbar said:


> Not any more :/ she died when she broke her back


Sorry to hear. :/


----------



## Dane559

haywood said:


> My big guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little guy


your little guy is stunning, I love his coloration!


----------



## cichlidfeesh

6 month old tiger


----------



## cichlid_kid96

wow that oscar looks awesome im jealous lol. :thumb:


----------



## scarhbar

Well I guess since I started this thread, I'll post pics of my new little Oscar. He is a little different than the other one I had. Let me know what you about his interesting spots on his head!
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 4866_n.jpg

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... 6042_n.jpg


----------



## cichlid_kid96

Wow those are some crazy colors on ur Oscar *scarhbar*


----------



## scarhbar

I know! Ha ill make a new strain called Tiger spotted oscars!


----------



## jeaninel

Aaaghh..this thread is making me want an Oscar!

Nice fish everyone. :thumb:


----------



## scarhbar

Put one in your 135 gallon


----------



## kered

heres a few of mine





































and with the whole gang


----------



## jack lover

Makes me want to setup a new tank... GREAT FISH!


----------



## scarhbar

haha kered, I love the second pic! It looks like it's thinking, "little closa' and I'll bite yo' face off!!" Just reminds me a some guy in Brooklyn I saw haha


----------



## jeaninel

scarhbar said:


> Put one in your 135 gallon


Haha! I've seriously considered it.


----------



## scarhbar

Think of the benefits! So cute and full of personality! I love them


----------



## katchmart

Nice and great pictures I have seen. I really like this thread. You have posted nice and really beautiful pictures of fish. Actually I like fish. I have copied all the images in my PC.


----------



## scarhbar

My little guy. Too camera shy at the moment, but when he gets older, he will have some AWESOME color with the spots and all!


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner




----------



## Jojo103

Kered, are those silver dollars in there? New here and people steered me towards Oscars because of the personality. Have silver dollars in mine community FW tank I have had them for easily 6 years. They are not huge (like my angels). So why are they not fish food for oscars?

Sorry to take away from the beautiful photos with my questions! They are all very nice, prefer the darker & redish ones to the white/ orange. Sorry not familiar with the names..


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner

Silver Dollars are too big to fit in an Oscar's mouth and too fast to be caught by them. Oscars generally don't see them as a threat to their territory (the way they'd react to another cichlid). IF you have no problem with their skittishness, they make the perfect Oscar tankmate. They'll eat the food the Oscar doesn't, and won't add much to the bioload of the tank.

If anyone is considering them, I'd recommend avoiding the ones that get huge. Black Belts and Red Hooks can grow as big as Severums!


----------



## simo1973

updated on my young oscar, i posted pic at the start of the thread, he has now grown a bit.

























and a few mates.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

*Tiktaalik Owner*

Like your Grumpy Oscar Video. 

Everytime you get close to the glass he is trying to bite your camera, like saying, "Get outta here, I am trying to relax." Reminds me of an old ornery guy.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner

Hello from Milwaukee.

He's mellowed out by at least 3% since that video was made.


----------



## tranced




----------



## scarhbar

oh! very nice!


----------



## kered

Jojo103 said:


> Kered, are those silver dollars in there? New here and people steered me towards Oscars because of the personality. Have silver dollars in mine community FW tank I have had them for easily 6 years. They are not huge (like my angels). So why are they not fish food for oscars?
> 
> Sorry to take away from the beautiful photos with my questions! They are all very nice, prefer the darker & redish ones to the white/ orange. Sorry not familiar with the names..


yup too fast for him...he actually rarely acknowledges them...*** heard its also because of the body shape as well


----------



## CopperDad

Keep up the great pictures, I love looking through these


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner




----------



## BlackPearl

Recent photo of my Albino Tiger Oscar aprox. 8" and at least a yr old....can't tell if it's a male/female :-?










BTW
"He/She" has a beautiful personality. Not a very bossy guy, very calm but serious.   [/img]


----------



## seagypsy

What a beauty. Let me upload mine. 
P.S. This is a great board!


----------



## seagypsy

Here's our first Oscar, Big Mama. Some people don't like the veil tailed because it doesn't suit Oscars.
Well she's just a wolf in sheep's clothing, so to speak.


----------



## BigDaddyK

My (hopefully soon to be) breeding pair 









The Male (I think)








The Female (equally guessing)









And My newest little fella










loved his coloring couldn't help but pick him up  he's comfortable in a new 310 gallon tank I built for him and a few friends


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice!


----------



## kribby

My little trio in the QT tank


----------



## purita




----------



## fishtail_03

Here is mine......pretty sure it's a female, about 6 inches or so. Not as pretty as some on here, but I still lover her anyway


----------



## TheFishGuy

Out of curiosity... Why do you think it's a female? Incidently, it's got three more inches to go until maturity...


----------



## moneygetter1

Here's "CHICO"


----------



## fishtail_03

TheFishGuy said:


> Out of curiosity... Why do you think it's a female? Incidently, it's got three more inches to go until maturity...


I said "pretty sure" which in my terms means "I am hoping" lol.....No I tried to "sex" my O but really just a bigginner as far as that goes, but from what I can tell, she's a she? Not 100% though


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm curious of your methods.  I always like to hear the theorys! There's a lot out there and I'm attempting to collect as many as possible and test them...


----------



## GoneHuntin

couple of pics of my Oscar ...named "Tiny" lol


----------



## Dj823cichild

:thumb: Great Pics guys and Gals!


----------



## DempseyDude

Here is my Juvenile Oscar!


----------



## Thewood45

My new guy,about 3 inches.... Have had him 1 day, and and he already ate 4 tiger barbs


----------



## Catfish Dan

Our baby Hurley!

He is so freaking hard to photograph. You'd think a monster was approaching the tank when the the cell phone comes out.








[/URL]
IMAG0316-1-1[/img]








[/URL]
IMAG0300-1-1-1-1[/img]


----------



## purita

3 oscars in my 160 gal tank...

ocscar 1









oscar 2

















oscar 3

























sorry for the poor quality. this was just taken through a cellphone.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice red oscar octopussy, I haven't seen them around in a while... but then again I really don't do much looking in pet shops anymore... :lol:


----------



## RaYne

My Common/wild type juvenile oscar.










And a more recent video.
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r75/ ... V01916.mp4


----------



## TheFishGuy

Commons are awesome!


----------



## purita

TheFishGuy said:


> Nice red oscar octopussy, I haven't seen them around in a while... but then again I really don't do much looking in pet shops anymore... :lol:


actually im a little confused... which one is the red? #1 or #3?


----------



## purita

oh i mean #1 or #2? thanks!


----------



## import

here is my oscar. his name is Miccatosh


----------



## moto_master

octopussy said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice red oscar octopussy, I haven't seen them around in a while... but then again I really don't do much looking in pet shops anymore... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> actually im a little confused... which one is the red? #1 or #3?
Click to expand...

Actually both #1 and #2 are "red" oscars. #2 is just albino. #3 is a "tiger" oscar.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Your avitar is a red oscar


----------



## import

did soemone delete my pictured of my oscar that i posted??? cuz its gone.


----------



## import

ops nvm... didnt refresh my page HA


----------



## fresh_waters

heres my young tiger having a good ol' feed










sorry for the extra bright pic


----------



## LSBoost

I hope it didn't choke on that.


----------



## LSBoost

From a baby









Getting there









All grown up!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mbunaaddict

LBoost- The change in color on your oscar is so dramatic. There seems to be alot more red. When did you notice this change beginning? He/She is beautiful


----------



## babarian16

Here's Orion, how big does he look?


----------



## LSBoost

Mbunaaddict said:


> LBoost- The change in color on your oscar is so dramatic. There seems to be alot more red. When did you notice this change beginning? He/She is beautiful


I think it started to look like that when it reaches 9inches +

That's when the growth rate slow down. It took it like 8 months just to reach 11 inches from 9 inches. That was when I started feeding it every other day. :thumb:


----------



## friedrice5005

My first Oscar, just got him last Sunday.

http://min.us/mhjX1rSZW

It's only about 3-4" long right now, sharing an 80gal tank with a full grown JD and convict, but they all seem to be getting along. Sadly, he seems to be afraid of worms. I can tell he wants to eat them, but as soon as it starts wriggling in his mouth he freaks out and runs away from it.


----------



## Hanna87

Beautiful pictures guys! I've loved Oscars for awhile, even before I started fish keeping. Five tanks later and I still don't have one.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Then it's about time you get one!


----------



## shef

I'm looking at my discus tank and trying to picture an oscar in there instead, I really miss mine


----------



## oldsrocket




----------



## TheFishGuy

Welcome to the C-F oldsrocket. Nice oscars, I used to have a 72 Cutlass, 72 Hurst Olds and a 72 442.  Thn I had kids and fish! LOL


----------



## kopite




----------



## oldsrocket

TheFishGuy said:


> Welcome to the C-F oldsrocket. Nice oscars, I used to have a 72 Cutlass, 72 Hurst Olds and a 72 442.  Thn I had kids and fish! LOL


Thanks FG. I would have responded sooner but I forgot about this post.

I've had my '67 Cutlass for 17 years now and haven't driven it yet. Its been an on and off project since the day I bought it. Like you said.....Kids and fish. Only in my case its been kids, bought a house, etc.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Life's what happens when you're making other plans.... LOL


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

Here's my 4" red O who I'm still trying to name


----------



## Dj823cichild

how about the red baron


----------



## mattmean

My new Juvi Ruby Red Albino










I just love the pattern and coloring. this is on a cam phone and my water isnt clear from some of the driftwood.


----------



## vfc

I have not had Oscars since I was a kid (very long time ago). Here are the two I picked up this weekend. They are sharing a 125G with a Titanium Flowerhorn (partitioned to keep them apart). I was planning to buy just one. I stopped by a number of lfs (plenty in my area), but could not find anything of decent quality. Since most all of my fish tend to live full lives, I was taking my time finding the right one to keep me company for the next 10+ years. I took a relatively long trip on Saturday to one of the best stores in the area. I found these two scared to death in an extremely bright tank and couldn't pass either one of them up. They are about 1 1/2".


----------



## IAN1077

vfc said:


> I have not had Oscars since I was a kid (very long time ago). Here are the two I picked up this weekend. They are sharing a 125G with a Titanium Flowerhorn (partitioned to keep them apart). I was planning to buy just one. I stopped by a number of lfs (plenty in my area), but could not find anything of decent quality. Since most all of my fish tend to live full lives, I was taking my time finding the right one to keep me company for the next 10+ years. I took a relatively long trip on Saturday to one of the best stores in the area. I found these two scared to death in an extremely bright tank and couldn't pass either one of them up. They are about 1 1/2".


that's right they like dim lighting.very nice


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover

"The God Father" (4" Tiger Oscar) with "Clyde" (2" Convict)

http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u458/Ohio_Cichlid_Lover/?action=view&current=godfather.jpg


----------



## purita

then...



















now...


----------



## JSadler

Oh they're nice...really turned into a beautiful color!


----------



## lgw

Here is 'Mr.' Wilson  Excuse the scratches!


----------



## Nina_b

Here's Wicket, my little guy:










Thanks to my husband being a softie, and having fallen for this guy as much as I have, I now get to call him mine. Hooray!
Soon there will be a nice tank for him, where he can continue to duel me for control over the gravel vacuum - only then, the vacuum will be larger... We shall see :lol:


----------



## warchylduk

Some nice looking oscars


----------



## Goddogo1

upload images


----------



## jd lover

goddogo1 i hope you know thats tank might not be big enough when the 2 are fully grown. on top of that if its not 2f you have a big chance of future agression


----------



## Goddogo1

Its a 100 gal tank


----------



## jd lover

Then you will likely see agressiin issues.2 Oscar in the same tank is rarely a good idea


----------



## Goddogo1

Thanks for the tidbit.


----------



## irondan

here are mine
10 inch tiger









7 inch albino









their home, 125 gallon


----------



## cichlidfeesh

An update on my O. I posted my last picture over a year ago


----------



## moneygetter1

CHICO & ANGIE
(from the archives)


----------



## Drbob31

^^^beautiful looking Oscar


----------



## rgpatton

my 5 Oscars:
http://photobucket.com/rgpatton
Three in a 180 gallon with mixed Central and south American cichlids.
two in a 75 with some Peacock cichlids


----------



## mchrk1ll3r

Here is my A.orbicularis


----------



## ryanjamesg

Riceburner said:


> how about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally...


Gorgeous fish!


----------



## mellybug21

Beautiful Oscars!
I have two (dont know what sex they are tho) 
They are larger now, Ill post more in the morning cause they're camera shy lol. :fish:


----------



## dorsal112

This Picture was taken half a year ago, they now have perfect coloration  The Best of Friends "My oscars"


----------

